
Students are turning to sex work for extra money - technobabble
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/education/education-news/students-sex-work-prostitution-webcam-university-tuition-fees-education-a8614186.html
======
Bucephalus355
This has been going on for a while. At the dorm I lived at in Austin back in
2015 for a 1 year masters (more like a co-op for older students), every woman
there was on the website Seeking Arrangement
([https://seeking.com](https://seeking.com)). This emerged after someone, more
of a joke at first, took a poll on this at a house meeting (weekly governance
thing).

It’s enormously tempting. Every freshman girl knows at UT that if she wants,
there is a guy waiting to give her between $1,500 - $3,000 a month.

It’s spread into high schools now, usually either because teachers are found
to be on the app or a rumor spreads through the school about a girl being on
there.

It made The Daily Texan, the student newspaper of UT, a few months ago:
[http://dailytexanonline.com/2018/09/11/college-sugar-
babies-...](http://dailytexanonline.com/2018/09/11/college-sugar-babies-have-
a-place-in-feminism)

~~~
dragonwriter
> It’s spread into high schools now

There were major media stories about it in high schools...in the (early, IIRC)
00s. It's not somewhere it's spread since 2015.

------
thatoneuser
I’m in a devils advocate kinda mood, so hopefully people here can take a
spirited prod:

So where does equality fit into this? I don’t think this phenomena is so
rampant that double digit percentages of women are doing this (though I have
no idea), so this whole thing probably isn’t that big of a deal. But honestly,
if this entitles women to an easy and maybe even comfortable way of making big
dollars in their youth/lack of talent, what will we do to enable young men to
also pay for school/living/etc in their youth? I mean if I could send some
self destructing photos to older women in college with no social/professional
ramifications and make 1-3k a month, I would never have worked the shitty part
time jobs I did. Doesn’t really seem like an egalitarian idea for half of the
population to be able to take the easy path while the other toils away.

------
juicethecat
I'm surprised at the comments missing this, but it's not younger generation
paying these prostitutes.

It's older generation who sold them lies and stole their future.

Another raindrop in the ocean of reasons, the youth are turning populist.

------
anovikov
Lol, so someone's 'learning difficulties' prevent her from getting and holding
onto a simplistic part-time work, 'forcing' her to do prostitution, but does
not prevent doing full time education? Something is wrong there.

~~~
thatoneuser
Unpopular opinion incoming:

I’ve known girls who have done sex work. Mostly smaller things like selling
used clothes, or pretending to be into a guy for gifts, but a few who straight
up were prostitutes. They always had a story of “having no other choice”. The
reality every time (again, from those I knew. Not trying to generalize and
claim I know them all) was that they weren’t “forced” into it at all. They
just preferred that work because they made way more money than what they’d do
working and it was easier. But they didn’t like the fact that sex work would
negatively impact their future (jobs, relationships, etc), so they came up
with victimhood stories to justify it. No idea if that’s what’s happening
here, but if I had to wager money I’d wager it’s along those lines based on my
experiences.

I see a few others in here mentioning that universities handle learning
disabilities. I think if you’re so mentally disabled that you can’t hold a
part time job, it’s probably not a great idea to invest 100k into a college
education. I don’t know many jobs that require a college degree that are
easier to succeed in than working for a min wage job at 10-20 hours a week. So
sure, the universities are more accommodating. That’s because they want that
100k pot on your head. If the reality is you can’t hold down part time work
for mental disability, I think we need to have yet another discussion on where
the ethical line is for universities endenturing students futures for their
short term financial gains.

~~~
anovikov
I know a lot of women who done sex work and no i can't say this is anyhow
negatively reflected on them long term. It must be Eastern European culture
where it's almost OK. But pretending you've been 'forced' to do it is stupid
and that can actually reflect negatively, for being obvious bullshit.

------
InGodsName
There is normal in Japan/Korea/China hell even India in Mumbai where people
are more outgoing.

Also, how much money do you need for education in uk these days?

People look at risk vs reward.

Sex is no longer a tabbo and arguably it's the easiest and most natural work.

Incels will be infuriated at this.

Very soon we'll see news that top 1% sleep with 90% students.

------
black-tea
They blame this on higher student expenses yet clearly only women are able to
get money from sex so how are the men able to survive? Why not just be honest?
Women are selling their bodies not because they need to but because they want
to.

~~~
coldtea
> _Women are selling their bodies not because they need to but because they
> want to._

How about "because they need to AND can" (whereas the men might also need to,
but cannot, there's not as much of a market).

